# Tunze and Koralia circular powerheads; wave making



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

I would think these would work very well, generating a wider, less pinpoint current than a traditional powerhead. Has anyone tried these? Do they work well on/off for wave making devices? If you use them for wave making, which controller do you use?

http://www.aquabuys.com/miva/mercha...stream-6025&Category_Code=o1&Product_Count=24

http://www.aquabuys.com/miva/mercha...hr_koralia_1&Category_Code=o1&Product_Count=8


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

I use to use the EcoTech VorTechs, now forsale. they move alot of water with minimal space in the tank.

Craig


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

I have Tunze Nano Stream 6025 and it works great in my 20 gallon reef but I don't have it hooked up for a wave controller...


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

The EcoTech VorTechs are in my opinion the best design on the market, but they are way expensive. I would like to go with a reasonable solution for now that will over a good wave motion - probably the most practical for now is either the Squid or Hydor FLO Rotating Water Deflector, or a Tunze with an inexpensive wave controller if I can find one. I hope the VorTech comes down in price some day soon, or that someone else comes out with a similar design that's less expensive.


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

With the Tunze the electrical cord and motor are inside the tank, not outside with a magnetic driver, correct?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The Koralia is a very powerful little pump that spreads out the water flow a great deal. Actually a Koralia 2 was too much for my 30G tank. Everyone I know that has been using them are very pleased with the results.


----------



## gh0st (Aug 8, 2007)

Being Primarilly a reefer, I've had a bit of experience with these pumps, Tunze, Koralia, Seio's, all are similar in application...

For one, the flow is incredible, much better than standard power heads, much more water movement, but much gentler on everything on their path.

The downside however is that they are not a good choice to run on a standard On/Off Style wavemaker or controller. They don't like to restart on a frequent basis and it wears the out quickly unless you give them 15-30 minutes between switching, even then they "chatter" like crazy when they turn back on.

Using a variable speed controller/wavemaker that just ramps the speed up and down with out turning them off is the way to go. The Seio Controller works well for Hydor Koralia's, smaller Tunze Nano Streams, and of course, Seio 1100's and up. The Tunze 6055 also has a controller option similar to the Seio controller.

Vortech's from what I hear are great, but pricey, and don't have a controller yet, though one is in the works. The Battery Backup is a cool option too.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Ghost... _Have you personally tried the Koralia's with the Seio controller?_ I was just curious because I've read from certain sites that the Seio will only work with Seio pumps.


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi gh0st, 

I was hoping one of you reefers would comment, you know your flow pumps. And while you don't need a lot of flow in planted tanks, some flow is very important to evenly distribute C02 and other nutrients, and I like the aesthetic effect of plants swaying in the current.

I've heard very good things about the Tunze and Koralia, and spoke with a reef expert who also warned against frequent full stop and starts. The only questions I have are:

1) For this particular 75 gallon, which is set up now so that the current originates in the back right corner, goes across the tank to the left, then circles back to the right along the front of the tank (and plants and rocks are arranged such to allow this flow), what size Koralia and Tunze would suffice? Koralia 1 or 2? Smallest Tunze or next one up? Because these new style pumps push a lot of water for their size but are gentler than directed powerheads, I'm not sure which size to get.

2) Which controller is most economical and safest to use (in terms of not breaking the pump) specifically with the smaller Koralias and Tunzes?

3) I heard that from the reef expert that the smaller Tunze Turbelles don't work with a controller. And 6055 seems to move a lot of water.

4) Will the smaller Koralia and Tunze pumps, when operated without a controller, create a wide enough current that there will be some wave effect when run all day because the wide current along the back of the tank will then collide with some of the current heading back along the front of the tank? If the current output is wide enough, this should happen. If this is so, I can avoid a controller altogether.

Thanks again for the info. Very helpful.


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Also, can anyone recommend good retailers for the Koralia - I just noticed That Pet Place is out of the two smallest and I don't think Marine Depot carries them.


----------



## gh0st (Aug 8, 2007)

Trenac, I haven't personally tried the Hydors on the Seio Controller yet, I'm still trying to get my hands on a couple of the Koralia's to try and answer this very question once and for all, since it seems like everybody knows somebody who does it, but no one has first hand experience.

I've e-mailed one of the TAAM reps, and he says that they only recommend using the Seio controller with Seio pumps, and that using them with other types can cause memory loss on the controller unit.

But thinking about it, I can't see why it wouldn't work. The Tunze reps say that their smaller Nano Streams 6025 & 6045 will work on the Seio controller, and the Hydors being a smaller lower wattage, but simmilar design, I would think should work as well. If you tried to run too high of a wattage pump, this I could see causing problems.

Now if I can just get some Koralia's to try it out!


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi gh0st.

I just put up a post yesterday requesting information on where to get the Koralia 1 and 2 in the same place. All the major online retailers are back ordered on both (and apparently Koralia missed 3 promised delivery dates with multiple stores). LFSs in my area tend to be way overpriced - if I find an LFS with a decent price on both, I'll let you know - please let me know if you find one too.


----------



## gh0st (Aug 8, 2007)

Fishstein,
I'll try and answer all your questions:
"1) For this particular 75 gallon, which is set up now so that the current originates in the back right corner, goes across the tank to the left, then circles back to the right along the front of the tank (and plants and rocks are arranged such to allow this flow), what size Koralia and Tunze would suffice? Koralia 1 or 2? Smallest Tunze or next one up? Because these new style pumps push a lot of water for their size but are gentler than directed powerheads, I'm not sure which size to get."

Really depends on how much movement you want. For a planted tank, I'd start with a mid size Tunze Nano, A Koralia 2 or 3, or a Seio 820 or 1100. If you want the Controller option for the Tunze, go with the 6055 and controller which will allow you to dial down the flow however much you like. In reefs I always recommend one size up from what you think you need with these pumps, but with a planted tank, you could get by with a bit less.

"2) Which controller is most economical and safest to use (in terms of not breaking the pump) specifically with the smaller Koralias and Tunzes?"

As far as I know, the Seio Controller is at this time the only controller which can even supposedly do it. You can run them on a normal on/off controller, but you'll need 15min-30min off time between cycles, and be ready for some loud chatter when they come back on. I've heard rumors that Hydor is working on a controller for the Koralias, which would solve a lot of problems.


"3) I heard that from the reef expert that the smaller Tunze Turbelles don't work with a controller. And 6055 seems to move a lot of water."

I'd read in the Tunze forums that the 6025 and 6045 can be used on the Seio Controller, while the 6055 can be used with Tunze's controller. The Tunze controller allows you to set high aand low intensity as well as duration , so you could choke back the pump as much as needed.

"4) Will the smaller Koralia and Tunze pumps, when operated without a controller, create a wide enough current that there will be some wave effect when run all day because the wide current along the back of the tank will then collide with some of the current heading back along the front of the tank? If the current output is wide enough, this should happen. If this is so, I can avoid a controller altogether."

These pumps do seem to produce enough chaotic flow that you get nice random waving and motion even with out a controller, especially as you get into the larger higher flow pumps. I'd guess you'll probably get what your looking for with out a controller, but you can do like I did and get a Seio 1100 and give yourself the option of getting the controller if needed. I ended up going for it and added another 1100 to my 55 gal Reef and have been pleased with the results, but it would probably be too much for a planted tank of similar size.

Hope that helps!


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi gh0st,

I'm testing the Koralia 2 now. Very impressed by it. Generates very little heat and moves a lot of water without making the flow too concentrated (even with the concentration ring snapped on the front). I want to find out how much larger the Koralia 3 is, and if it isn't much larger, give that a shot as well. I'm happy with the water movement, and may add the Hydor FLO to the output of our XP3 as well.


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

I read on a cached reef forum that the Koralia 2 and 3 are the same size. Do you know if that's true?


----------



## gh0st (Aug 8, 2007)

I believe they are the same physical size, but use different prop impellers, so you do get more flow from the 3. If I remember right, the flow specs are roughly as follows:
K1 -400 gph
K2- 600gph
K3- 850 gph
K4- 1200 gph


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes I just checked the Koralia 2 and 3 are the same size. I'm very happy with the 2 but want to try the 3 as well - as long as the current is not too strong with the 3, I may use the 3. The 3 uses slightly more electricity than the 2, but still a lot less than a traditional powerhead (think 3 is 6-6.5 watts while the 2 is 3.5-4 watts; a traditional powerhead moving the same water would use 15-20 watts).


----------



## speakerguy (Sep 1, 2007)

I'd be surprised if the speed controllers for these AC devices is anything other than a simple triac based circuit. They do have maximum power and current ratings, and may have problems switching if you give them a more inductive load than they are designed for because the triac might not switch off correctly at the end of the half of any given AC cycle. 

If you use the controller with a different brand powerhead, stick with similar or lower power devices and you should be OK I would think. FWIW I am an electronics design engineer but don't do a lot with motor controls.


----------



## Daud (Jul 2, 2007)

fishstein said:


> Yes I just checked the Koralia 2 and 3 are the same size. I'm very happy with the 2 but want to try the 3 as well - as long as the current is not too strong with the 3, I may use the 3. The 3 uses slightly more electricity than the 2, but still a lot less than a traditional powerhead (think 3 is 6-6.5 watts while the 2 is 3.5-4 watts; a traditional powerhead moving the same water would use 15-20 watts).


Any new experience ?

I am considering the same for my coming new long 48x18x18 tank (Eheim 2026 pump)


----------



## IbnOzn (Mar 16, 2007)

I have a couple of Koralia 1s on my reef tank. They work nicely, and do have a wide flow. To echo what ghost said, I'm pretty sure Hydor advises against using them with on/off wavemakers.

If you do get the Koralia, be careful when pulling the impeller out for cleaning or maintenance, there is a small plastic washer behind the impeller magnet in the well. It's semi-transparent, can fall out and is easy to lose. The pump will still work but will hum quite a bit more without it.

Luckily I found the washer a couple of days ago after listening to it hum for about a month


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Daud,

After using the Koralia 2 for several weeks I can tell you it's excellent - and since it achieved my purposes already - a steady current with volume and a gentle wave effect but without a highly directed high speed output - I decided I didn't need to try the 3. Also, if you want the Koralia for a planted tank, I'd advise sticking with the 2, unless you use a lot of filtration, because I'm certain that a Koralia 3 would keep a lot more debris suspended in the water, interfering with aesthetics/visibility. I use an XP3 filter with a surface skimmer for filteration - it's sufficient to work very well with the Koralia 2 positioned at mid-height in my tank while pointed at mid-level. I also only run the Koralia 2 when lights are on and it shuts down with the lights when fish are resting at night. I run the Koralia in the back right corner of my tank, hidden by rocks, and I have it pointed so that it creates a gentle circular current running to the left back corner of the tank, then returning along the front of the tank.

I've also found an added bonus - I run a little ceramic CO2 diffuser under the back part of the Koralia, and the Koralia takes the already fine bubbles and chops them up super fine and circulates them throughout the tank.


----------



## Daud (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks Fishtein for your reply. I have it coming from Big Al's (best price found) for my future 48x18x18 65g tank. I also got an Eheim 2026 for the tank. Based on my Ecco 36, the seemingly intense flow settles down in days so I hope Koralia 2 will get things moving around the long tank..

David


----------



## mpe1329 (Sep 1, 2007)

I just installed a Korallia 1 in my 75 gallon tank and would appreciate some advice. 

(1) In the photo on the box, the red rod that connects the pump to the internal magnet/suction cup seems to be pushed all the way in. I was unable to do this despite exerting considerable pressure. It seems to be locked into place but there's still about an inch of the red rod still showing. Should I try again to push it all the way in? 

(2) Pump is working but is making a dull throbbing/humming noise. I turned it off and turned it every which way in tank to bleed any air in assembly but this did not help. I assume the noise is not good. Any idea what's causing it? Could it be problem in (1) above? 

Thanks,

Mike


----------

